# Backgrounds



## dreicher (Dec 19, 2006)

Are there any secrets for great backgrounds? It seems like everything I come up with looks blocky and strange on the Tivo. I've tried using NTSC profile in Photoshop and all manner of export settings (PNG-24, PNG-8, JPG, GIF). Is there a color-safe palette for Photoshop available or one that works well and what is everyone using for export settings?

Dan


----------



## SafariKC (Mar 6, 2000)

dreicher said:


> Are there any secrets for great backgrounds? It seems like everything I come up with looks blocky and strange on the Tivo. I've tried using NTSC profile in Photoshop and all manner of export settings (PNG-24, PNG-8, JPG, GIF). Is there a color-safe palette for Photoshop available or one that works well and what is everyone using for export settings?
> 
> Dan


I use NTSC color pallet, save it to JPEG and then convert it to MPEG. Works pretty well for me.. However I've not put much detail into my backgrounds to date.

KC


----------



## dreicher (Dec 19, 2006)

KC,

Thanks. I'll give it a shot. Do you use mkloop.com for the conversion (which is what I've been using) or something different.

Dan


----------



## SafariKC (Mar 6, 2000)

I do use mkloop. Although there are times when i've used the mkloop.com as well. 

Techincally they "should" be the same, however they do make different output file sizes.

All of the backgrounds in AudioFaucet are done with mkloop local on my Mac. 

KC


----------

